# Old coots canned cake recipes



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I cannot find it anywhere on here, canned some in 2014, family just ate the last of it and wants more. Anyone have that recipe?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i came across 7 topic's in a search..you think it might be in one of them?

http://www.whenshtf.com/search.php?searchid=2665220


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

here's one topic he started..
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-cake-13657/


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

JimLE, thank you so much!! Maybe it's because I access this site on my phone, but I did several searches and didn't come up with anything!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

welcome.seems like lots of ppl have that problem with phones.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> I cannot find it anywhere on here, canned some in 2014, family just ate the last of it and wants more. Anyone have that recipe?


Could check his site HERE as well.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Again, you folks rock! Thank you!!!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> I cannot find it anywhere on here, canned some in 2014, family just ate the last of it and wants more. Anyone have that recipe?


i found it on oldcoothillbilly's web site. i do have it copied. so if you can't find it i will post it here.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I found it as well..thanks for helping me out


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 17, 2013)

I have some cake 2 years in the jar and still delicious!


----------

